
Dispatches from the Rap Wars (2016) - Tomte
http://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-Magazine/October-2016/Chicago-Gangs/
======
Flowsion
That was an incredible read. Such a commitment by the writer to spend this
much of his life with them and to share a wider human experience. Thanks for
sharing.

------
abhchand
I love info pieces like this - journalists who really put themselves in a lot
of potential danger to get the story. This was a fascinating and insightful
look into how music is leveraged as a tool on the south side

------
ObsoleteNerd
Really good read. Well written, and as a non-American, it's always fascinating
to read the true stories and see how different it is to what we see in the
media about the US.

------
__afk__
If anyone digs deep enough to unearth some of the instagram pages, please post
them.

~~~
hluska
I'd bet that if you searched for 'chiraq', you'd find some stuff.

